# [HW] batteria andata?

## Onip

Ciao a tutti.

Ieri nella pausa tra due lezioni stavo felicemente utilizzando il mio notebook a batteria ( che per la cronaca aveva ancora la capacità di quando l'ho comprato ) e sono arrivato quasi alla scarica totale. Spengo, seguo la lezione e dopo pranzo mi attacco alla presa per continuare a lavorare ricaricando anche il nb. Dopo un paio d'ore noto (con un po' di stupore) che la carica è piantata fissa al 4x% (credo 47, ma non penso sia importante). Lascio il pc in carica tutta notte e il giorno dopo la batteria segna ancora il 4x% e, se stacco l'alimentazione, si spegne tutto e tanti saluti.

A questo punto ho due sospettati di malfunzionamento:

la batteria andata al creatore

il circuito di carica a ramengo

Spero vivamente nella prima (non mi posso permettere il tempo di mandare il nb in assistenza), avete qualche esperienza\suggerimento in merito?

p.s. 1) Ho già lasciato l'utiliti del BIOS di ricalibrazione della batteria a macinare per più di 5h e non ha sortito nessun effetto visibile.

p.s. 2) Non avevo mai notato nessun malfunzionamento se non che da un paio di giorni a questa parte lasciando il nb in ibernazione su ram poi me lo ritrovavo spento

EDIT: in ogni caso avete consigli su dove reperire una batteria sostitutiva? eBay non mi fa molta fiducia.... (attendo smentite)

----------

## djinnZ

Punto primo che bestia è? La sfera di cristallo è sempre rotta.

Cerca in giro e se trovi qualcuno con la stessa bestiaccia verifica che funzioni il circuito di carica scambiando le batterie.

Non è che lo spinotto è difettoso? Il vecchio acer di mio fratello riusciva a funzionare (però bastava muoverlo un poco per farlo spegnere) ma non a caricare la batteria fino a che non lo ho aperto ed ho saldato lo spinotto dell'alimentazione (la saldatura di uno dei poli era allentata, tipico caso di stress termomeccanico e materiali schifosi ma qui va a finire in una nuova interminabile diatriba con un certo moderatore...).

In generale è meglio rivolgersi al produttore o aprire la batteria e sostituire le celle alla buona per me, i ricambi economici non valgono mai il loro prezzo nella mia modesta esperienza.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Punto primo che bestia è? La sfera di cristallo è sempre rotta.

 

Hai ragione, dimenticanza: Asus A6Va

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Cerca in giro e se trovi qualcuno con la stessa bestiaccia verifica che funzioni il circuito di carica scambiando le batterie.

 

La settimana prossima (ormai è venerdì) ho intenzione di "scandagliare" i luoghi di studio dell'università in cerca di miei simili.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che lo spinotto è difettoso?

 

Intendi quello interno allo slot della batteria?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In generale è meglio rivolgersi al produttore o aprire la batteria e sostituire le celle alla buona per me, i ricambi economici non valgono mai il loro prezzo nella mia modesta esperienza.

 

Gracias

----------

## djinnZ

Mi riferisco allo spinotto dell'alimentazione ma controlla anche quelli della batteria già che ci sei (in genere un falso contatto nella batteria provoca impennate assurde nella carica rimanente mentre a te resta bloccata).

----------

## IlGab

Leva la batteria e fallo partire solo con l'alimentazione, se si accende è un problema di batteria  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Con l'alimentatore da rete funziona benissimo. Probabilmente è la batteria ( che secondo un asus point qui vicino costa tra i 150 e i 200 talleri ), ma a me rimane sempre il tarlo che il circuito di ricarica se ne sia andato a donnine allegre... Forse ho trovato un laboratorietto che mi aiuterà (almeno) a dipanare i dubbi senza mandare via il pc, domani devo sentire...

----------

## Ic3M4n

la batteria del mio ex portatile ha fatto la tua stessa fine, un giorno non si è più ricaricata, ne ho presa una compatibile su ebay, non ha mai funzionato fino a quando non le ho aperte entrambe e invertito il chip interno della batteria, sono 6-8 saldature facili facili, ha funzionato bene per un mesetto e poi è morta come l'altra. a quel punto ho mandato tutto a quel paese e l'ho sempre usato da alimentazione senza voler approfondire ulteriormente il tutto, il pc aveva 4 anni e rotti ed ero già in procinto di cambiarlo.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ( che secondo un asus point qui vicino costa tra i 150 e i 200 talleri )

 

La batteria del mio a6km è durata poco più di una decina di mesi, dopodiché mi ha lasciato tristemente a piedi. Visto il prezzo ALLUCINANTE di una batteria nuova di asus, ne ho preso una cinese su ebay. Farà pure schifo, ma ce l'ho da 14 mesi e solo da un paio di mesi ha iniziato a perdere la carica.

E giusto per chiarezza:

batteria originale:

durata iniziale: 1h 50m

durata dopo 10 mesi: 5 minuti

batteria cinese:

durata inziale: 1h 50m

durata dopo 14 mesi: 50 minuti

Ora, probabilmente ti è solo morta la batteria. Quello che ho scritto non è certo per darti fiducia in ebay (non sia mai   :Razz: ), ma se verifichi che è proprio la batteria puoi sempre prendere in considerazione "soluzioni alternative".

----------

## Ic3M4n

@MajinJoko: le abbiamo prese insieme quelle diavolo di batterie... perchè la tua vive ancora e la mia è morta?   :Twisted Evil: 

FLAME! FLAME! FLAME!   :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

@Ic3M4n

Per lo stesso motivo per cui la tua originale è andata bene per anni, e la mia dopo mesi se n'é andata al cimitero delle batterie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

@Ic3M4n sei un povero sfigato, l'evidenza è incontestabile.

@MajinJoko hai più culo che anima, anche questa evidenza è incontestabile.

viceversa per il caso precedente, ovviamente.

Se cercate meglio un noto produttore di batterie rivende componenti, non fabbricate in cina (per quanto mi riguarda cinese è diverso da made in taiwan), per tutti i portatili o quasi. Se poi vi fermate ad ebay...

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se cercate meglio un noto produttore di batterie rivende componenti, non fabbricate in cina (per quanto mi riguarda cinese è diverso da made in taiwan), per tutti i portatili o quasi. Se poi vi fermate ad ebay...

 

e chi sarebbe costui?

----------

## djinnZ

mi rifiuto di fornire informazioni su una azienda che rompe le tasche con la sua pubblicità disgustosamente melensa (coniglietto di peluche supereroe) senza sosta

e rimango dell'idea che smontare la batteria e sostuire le celle interne con delle normali celle al litio reperibili in qualsiasi negozio di elettronica è meglio.

Tra l'altro consiglierei di verificare, mi pare strano che una batteria originale costi più del 30% in più rispetto alle compatibili, il discorso dovrebbe simile a quello dei cellulari (con la differenza che il margine si riduce in misura inversamente proporzionale al valore).

----------

## riverdragon

Anche io ho cercato una sostituzione per la mia batteria asus, al momento non ancora applicata: originale 160 euro, dichiarata nuova su ebay a 40, mica bruscolini.

Durante queste vacanze faccio un pensiero a smontare la batteria e ad infilarci dentro qualche coniglio di peluche, grazie del consiglio.

----------

## Ic3M4n

il fatto è che girano leggende secondo cui le nuove batterie una volta morte non possono essere ricaricate perchè il chip interno blocca il caricamento. onestamente non ho la minima idea se sia vero o meno, secondo la mia esperienza iniziale no, perchè la batteria si caricava. però è durata 1 mese.

----------

## djinnZ

Qui ci vuole equlibrium...

In ogni caso il chip interno è tarato sull'esatta capacità della batteria che di sicuro non può essere ripristinata, considera anche che c'è prima scleta e3 seconda scelta e che le batterie in vendita al dettaglio non puoi sapere a quale era geologica risalgono in taluni casi.

In pratica con la ricostruzione artigianale spesso l'indicatore di carica va donnine allegre. Non so se è possibile ritararlo tanto facilmente.

Certo se tutta l'utilità delle batterie è consentire 5/6 minuti di autonomia per le piccole interruzioni o per spostarsi con il portatile usando il suspend in ram ne vale la pena. Se serve realmente avere un portatile che funzioni a pieno carico per un'ora o due a batteria non so quanto possa essere utile risparmiare.

Cercare e documentare...

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so se è possibile ritararlo tanto facilmente.

 

A questo, se non ho capito male, dovrebbe pensare l'utility da bios (che non tutti hanno) di ricalibrazione della batteria.

----------

## Ic3M4n

quell'utility è una baggianata, funziona a batteria nuova, quando la batteria inizia ad avere qualche mese puoi lasciare il computer accesso con quell'utility avviata per giorni che tanto per lui è lo stesso.

----------

